# 10 great mozart compositions



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello! I have listened sporadically to mozart, but now I will explore him more. But it is so many works, and I am afraid of getting tired of him, going throug the medium good works. Therefor I ask you for your favourites so I can start there...Thanks!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Only ten? Be ready for ten hundred! I think the list I gave you elsewhere is already outdated, but however...


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Idomeneo,
Cosi fan tute,
Don Giovanni,
La Clemenza di Tito,
Piano Concerto 20
Piano Concerto 23
Piano Concerto 24
The Violin Concertos
The Requiem

To name just a few very great works that can not go wrong...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of my favourites are:

Symphony 40
Symphony 41
Piano Concerto 24
Don Giovanni
Figaro
Quintet in E flat
Quintet in D
Quartet 14 in G major
Quartet 16 in E flat major
Quartet 18 in A major


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Oskaar, I'll recommend a few of the shorter works in the midst of what is sure to be an onslaught!

His late piano composition, the Adagio in B Minor, is among my favorite piano pieces in the classical repertoire. Here's Uchida in a fine performance: 




I'll recommend the 18th string quartet, since Beethoven would approve: 




The Quintet in C is a perfect work: 




To round out the list, I'll suggest the piano concertos. Let them run from around #13 and prepare to be shattered by every slow movement!

Cheers!


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

I recommend:
Piano Concertos:17,20,21,22,23,24,25
Symphonies:25,29,35,36-41
Violin concerto 5
Opera: Cosi fan tute, The magic flute


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't give you ten. I prefer to show where to explore, mostly because what people calls 'medium' have been for me the fundamental place to understand Mozart's classicism.

My suggestion is to plough his concert language which includes Winds, Violin and Piano; there is not a single 'medium' good piece.

For a refreshing breeze in a warm evening, serenades for wind KV 388 & 375.

Dig his last six symphonies.

Also as a very personal suggestion have a look to his Divertimentos for String and Wind. I know it is Odd to say that there's the essentials of Mozartean musical language. Is like looking into the structure of matter for physicists.

For Opera, Idomeneo is one of his greatest but honestly, any of his Operas are of an absolute delight.

Betulia Liberata and Davide Penitente -his oratorio and his cantata, respectively- are wonderful oeuvres where we can appreciate his gift for vocal music. Those are a good starting point for Operas and vocal music.

Discover his Vesperae's KV 321 & 339; will leave you breathless.

Each of his Masses are -one by one- monumental musical creatures. That they are not strictly solemn but an irreverent 'carnival' of joy is what makes them so unique.

Credo Mass KV 257 and Grosse Mass KV427 are, IMO, of the biggest quality even over his popular one, 'Coronation'.

His Piano Trio's and Piano Quartet KV 478 will prove that Mozart was an outstanding Chamber Music composer along with his complete String Quintets and the Three Prussian String Quartets KV's 575, 589 & 590 with the 'Hoffmeister' KV 499, included.

But, hey! his first seven ones are worthy of being heard: KV's 80 & 155 - 160.

I think this is enough to get started in knowing Mozart. IMHO, it is better that just going with those that are always played _'ad nauseum'_.

The above recommendations are very good ones too, @oskaar.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for great answers so far!


----------



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

*I strongly suggest you these 12 works!*

1. Ave Verum Corpus, K 618
2. Clarinet Quintet In A, K 581, "Stadler" - 2. Larghetto
3. Concerto In C For Flute & Harp, K 299 - 2. Andantino
4. Don Giovanni, K 527 - Act 2: Commendatore Scene
5. Idomeneo, K 366 - Act 3: Coro, Gran Sacerdote: O Voto Tremendo
6. Il Re Pastore, K 208 - Act 2: L'Amorò, Sarò Costante
7. La Betulia Liberata, K 118 - Part 2: Coro: Lodi Al Gran Dio
8. Piano Concerto #11 In F, K 413 - 2. Larghetto
9. Piano Concerto #20 In D Minor, K 466 - 1. Allegro
10. Requiem In D Minor, K 626 - 3. Dies Irae
11. Serenade #10 In B Flat, K 361, "Gran Partita" - 3. Adagio
12. Symphony #25 In G Minor, K 183 - 1. Allegro Con Brio


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Schumann said:


> *I strongly suggest you these 12 works!*
> 
> 1. Ave Verum Corpus, K 618
> 2. Clarinet Quintet In A, K 581, "Stadler" - 2. Larghetto
> ...


These are all fine suggestions, but listen to the whole works!!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Bas said:


> These are all fine suggestions, but listen to the whole works!!


Yes, of course. That was my intention. In the case of Mozart, 'wholeness' is very important due to his musical language. It is difficult to find 'segments' because his writing is 'organic' and it is not a frequent feature for the Classicism style.

That's the reason why I have hard time with the Requiem. When walking, limps.


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

I strongly recommend these. Really masterful works.

1. Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
2. Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K. 216 (but all of them are wonderful)
3. Requiem in D minor, K. 626
4. Don Giovanni, K. 527
5. Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551
6. Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
7. Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra in C major, K. 299
8. Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622
9. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K. 457
10. Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K. 491

A personal advice: try to listen to as many works written by Mozart in a minor key as possible. I find them superior to those written in a major key. Again, it's a personal opinion.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Clarinet concerto
Requiem
Clarinet quintet
Piano concerto 20
Piano concerto 21
These are my 5 favourites.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

TudorMihai said:


> A personal advice: try to listen to as many works written by Mozart in a minor key as possible. I find them superior to those written in a major key. Again, it's a personal opinion.


How curious! I will have a look for that.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

TudorMihai said:


> A personal advice: try to listen to as many works written by Mozart in a minor key as possible. I find them superior to those written in a major key. Again, it's a personal opinion.


It's a very broad strokes personal opinion! I mean, which major key works are you comparing with which minor key works?

Or are you saying his minor key works are _all _better than _everything _in a major key?

I'm not being funny, because I can see the attraction for the great minor key works, but there are so many great works in a major key which - in my personal opinion  - are just as good...


----------



## TudorMihai (Feb 20, 2013)

Kieran said:


> It's a very broad strokes personal opinion! I mean, which major key works are you comparing with which minor key works?
> 
> Or are you saying his minor key works are _all _better than _everything _in a major key?
> 
> I'm not being funny, because I can see the attraction for the great minor key works, but there are so many great works in a major key which - in my personal opinion  - are just as good...


You're right, it's a matter of personal taste. I always had an affinity for works written in a minor key.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

TudorMihai said:


> I strongly recommend these. Really masterful works.
> 
> A personal advice: try to listen to as many works written by Mozart in a minor key as possible. I find them superior to those written in a major key. Again, it's a personal opinion.


That I can Imagine! I think music was a passion for mozart, but that he also felt the pressure and had more melancolic moments. Maybe you then have a more personal mozart in the minor works, and a more "selling" "official" mozart in the major works. I dont know, just a little hobby asumement.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure there are several problems saying the minor key works are better. One obvious one is that major key works can have minor key sections (and whole movements) in them anyway. Mozart rarely stuck to one mood through a piece and even in many movements there are shifts in mood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

This guy said in another thread he was new to classical. Why give him opera?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> This guy said in another thread he was new to classical. Why give him opera?


 Opera is great! If I get something to heavy, I may put it on wait...


----------



## Schumann (Aug 12, 2013)

Bas said:


> These are all fine suggestions, but listen to the whole works!!


Sure thing but I think the question in this case is to be more precise about the works.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Clarinet concerto
Horn concertos
Piano concertos 20 and 23 - these started me on Mozart.
If you're going to try the operas start with the Magic Flute.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oskaar!! Where have you been, man! It's good to see you back


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

His finest works are just as easy to listen to as any of his other works.
Piano Concerto no 20
Piano concerto no 21
Piano Concerto no 23
Piano Concerto no 25
Symphony no 36 Linz
Symphony no 38 Prague.
Don giovanni 
Nozzle di Figaro
Die Zauberflote
Violin Concerto no 5


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Oskaar!! Where have you been, man! It's good to see you back


You will never believe where I have been! Ok I will tell you... In an eurovision song contest forum where 70 % of the members are Gay men... I dont know much about eurovision (Facinated dough) and I am not gay.

But the funny thing is that they have contests in 6os, 7os,and so on, ballads, folk ethnic, +++. where you send a mp3 song to a host, then we vote in song contest vein, then results. All in ca 1 month syclus. I am in 14-15 contests, and it is really fun! I rarely win... peoples taste are more poppish than mine, but it is really fun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

I was hoodwinked! Your other post with it's "dive into classical" phrasing makes it sound like you're new to the stuff, but here you are with 2500+ posts!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I was hoodwinked! Your other post with it's "dive into classical" phrasing makes it sound like you're new to the stuff, but here you are with 2500+ posts!


I am not new to classical.. I listened a lot some years ago, was active on the forum... But after being away for a while it is like starting over again. But my listening ear is with me, but I thought I should learn a little more clever this time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Misericordias K222
2. Adagio and Fugue K546
3. Le Nozze di Figaro K492
4. Symphony no. 41 K551
5. Sinfonia Concertante K364
6. Piano Sonata in F K332
7. Don Giovanni K527
8. Piano Concerto no. 27 K595
9. String Quartet no. 19 K465
10. Piano Concerto no. 5 K175


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not going to offer my ten "favorite" works... which I think would be impossible and change from day to day. Instead I'll offer a range or variety of different works... all among my favorites... and a suggested recording:



Mozart's final two symphonies are among his finest... and Minkowski's recording absolutely rocks.

Gidon Kremer brings a modern sensibility to Mozart's violin concertos... but also recognizes that these "early" works are grossly underrated masterpieces. Alternatives: Anne Sophie Mutter or Andrew Manze.

The Quintet for Piano and Winds is absolutely marvelous... as are the Concerto and Quintet for Clarinet. If Mozart had only lived longer one can only imagine how many more incredible and unique chamber works he might have composed.

The late Piano Concertos are a must. Here is a favorite collection.

Marriner's Requiem remains THE Requiem... since _Amadeus_... but one shouldn't overlook the equally splendid Great Mass in C Minor. Another "if only": If only Mozart had written more choral works.

The Quartets Dedicated to Haydn are among the finest of the Classical era... of any era. There are any number of marvelous recordings, but I like the recent Alexander Quartet.

Opera is the core of Mozart's oeuvre. Krips' _Don Giovanni_ is magnificent and its climax unrivaled. Klemperer's _"Magic Flute"_ must surely boast one of the greatest casts in the whole of recorded opera... and everyone delivers.

If I were to offer one bonus it would obviously be _Le Nozze di Figaro_:


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

oskaar said:


> You will never believe where I have been! Ok I will tell you... In an eurovision song contest forum where 70 % of the members are Gay men... I dont know much about eurovision (Facinated dough) and I am not gay.
> 
> But the funny thing is that they have contests in 6os, 7os,and so on, ballads, folk ethnic, +++. where you send a mp3 song to a host, then we vote in song contest vein, then results. All in ca 1 month syclus. I am in 14-15 contests, and it is really fun! I rarely win... peoples taste are more poppish than mine, but it is really fun.


Escforum? I looked at that forum several years agao, but the flag waving wasn't much to do with music for me. And the contests had a lot of music that I didn't like. And I'd already looked at popular music in different countries anyway. I knew if I entered contests I'd just be frustrated at finishing not as high as I would want (even if a couple said it was a great entry), just because the style might not appeal to some. Most people's taste in pop isn't as melodic as it used to be, and they tend to prefer just a nice voice or production.

Eurovision is stereotyped as being for gay people but really I think the audience is way more mixed than that. It's simply pop music, though that isn't really a simple genre as it can cover all kinds of styles including folk. And the best pop to me is direct and appealing melodically, you could say that links it to a composer like Mozart. I'm not snobbish about music that is aimed at the general public more than that which is more 'elitist'. Not that the more out there music from the Romantics onwards isn't without its appeal as well of course. But more direct music has its place too, and can often be some of the more moving music to listen to.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nice. Two of my favorite lesser played Mozart pieces are the kv608 transcribed for two pianos; the one by Perrahia and Lupu is excellent! I also love the kv394 fantasy and fugue in c.

Great to have you back, man! You've been missed and I'm sure not only by me


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Mozart compositions are the 3 Prussian Quartets, the string quintets in C major and g minor, the pianoforte sonata in a minor, the clarinet quintet, the operas Marriage of Figaro, Don Giovanni, Cosi fan Tutte and Die Zauberflote.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My absolute favorites:

Magic Flute.
Requiem.
Great Mass in C minor.
Clarinet Quintet.
Piano Concertos #17 on.
Clarinet Concerto
Oboe Quartet
Syms. 38-41


----------



## John Kiunke (Mar 25, 2016)

1. Keyboard Concerto No. 20 in D minor
2. Requiem in D minor
3. Ave Verum Corpus in D major
4. Clarinet Concerto in A major
5. Great Mass in C minor
6. String Quintet No. 4 in G minor
7. Keyboard Concerto No. 24 in C minor
8. Symphony No. 40 in G minor
9. Keyboard Concerto No. 22 in Eb major
10. Symphony No. 29 in A major


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Die Zauberflote.
Piano concerto 17.
Clarinet concerto.
Requiem.
Ch'io mi scordi di te ( concert aria)
Bassoon concerto.
Sinfonia Concertante K364
Grand Partita .
Piano concerto 20
String quartets ....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

All of the above and Adagio k540


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I will give you the pices that got me into Mozart - pieces I came across at random 26 years ago.

Piano Concerto no 21 (k467)
Piano Concerto no 27 
Piano Concerto for 2 pianos
Marriage of Figaro highlights
Piano sonata k331
Diverimenti k136-138
Violin concertos 3-5
Symphony no 35/41

well good look and happy exploring - I wish I could go back to point 0


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Kieran said:


> It's a very broad strokes personal opinion! I mean, which major key works are you comparing with which minor key works?
> 
> Or are you saying his minor key works are _all _better than _everything _in a major key?
> 
> I'm not being funny, because I can see the attraction for the great minor key works, but there are so many great works in a major key which - in my personal opinion  - are just as good...


I think the minor key works may give those who prefer 19thC music an opportunity to enjoy Mozart.

Excluding the clarinet concerto, pc 23 etc just because they are major key works is not a good idea. I came to Mozart through the major key works and only later discovered the requiem, c minor mass, k457 etc


----------



## ejwin (Aug 11, 2016)

Requiem
Don Giovanni
Die Zauberflöte
Horn Concerto #2, 3


----------

